# P0606 & P0336 timing problem?



## Jackie_thedirtydiesel (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey guys about a week ago I did the timing belt and water pump ECT. On my 2014 Cruze td. Today I was driving and it wouldn't take off from the light I was sitting at, I tried reving the engine and it felt like the trans was slipping and the it wouldn't go over 2000 rpms. I pulled into the nearest parking lot and sat for a minute before restarting it and then I got a check engine light. I'm getting trouble codes p0606 and p0336 no there codes. I did get a service stabilitrak message for a minute. As far as I have researched the problem is the crankshaft position sensor, but I'm wondering if the belt could have gotten loose due to the tensioner not being tight enough and failed and it slipped time. Or the coolant from the water pump being removed got on the sensor and made it fail. I'm going to remove the sensor and check it with a multimeter but I don't know what I'm looking for as far as resistance. Also going to re-time it. If the belt is loose at all. Any advise is much appreciated I cannot afford to take it to a shop right now


----------

